# RIP baby 06/28/10



## aria (Sep 29, 2009)

Today was the day I brought my baby girl to Angel memorial, where she could finally close her eyes and let the pain stop.

Not even a year ago but sometime last year in late August, I finally got the two rats I'd wanted for months. My first real pets for me to take care of, I finally persuaded my mom to let me buy rats from a woman on craigslist, and it was one of the best purchases of my life.

Tonic was quick to gain my love and affection. She was so sweet. From the moment she got into my room and I picked her up, I was in love. She loved climbing around on me and eatting yogurt off my fingers, and was always excited to even just lay next to me in the hot summer days and cold winter nights and loved to give kisses. 

But sometime about a week ago, my friend pointed to her in the cage. She had a prolapsed anus and for some reason, could barely move her legs. I knew she was dying, and today I did one of the most difficult things I could've possibly done. I let her go, and even then she was brave and sweet. 

She didn't seem scared or phased, just like she knew she was going to finally be out of pain and be able to walk and play and love somewhere else. I stayed the whole time while they euthanized her. Even while she was dying she still gave me a sweet kiss on the finger..

I'm incredibly upset, but I feel relieved because I know she's in a much better place and happy and not suffering. I will never stop missing her or remembering her-as a beautiful playful girl who loved to give affection. 

To sum this up, Rest in peace tonic, my beautiful little baby. You deserve it. <3





























i love you tonic.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl, I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, she was such a beautiful sweet little girl and it sounds like you gave her a wonderful life. But sometimes it is the most self less loving thing you can do for them if they are suffering. Play hard at the bridge Tonic!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP


----------



## kit9999 (May 27, 2010)

What a beautiful rat! I'm really sorry  You made her one happy rat and she clearly loved, and still loves you very much for that. I had to have one of my old rats put to sleep and its the hardest thing ever, but best not to see them suffer anymore.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

She was a very pretty rat, i'm sorry for your loss.
RIP Tonic.


----------



## Dottie Dimple (Jun 30, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl, so sorry xxx


----------

